# Crank:High Voltage,in theaters 4/17/09



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Jason Statham returns to the role of hitman Chev Chelios in Crank:High Voltage.
The sequel to the 2006 action hit Crank is due in theaters on 4/17/09.
Amy Smart,David Carradine and Dwight Yoakam also star in this film.
Lionsgate and Lakeshore Entertainment have teamed up to bring the sequel to theaters.
The film has not been rated yet,but I imagine it is a sure bet for at least an R rating. :sure:
Here's two links to official sites for the film.

http://www.crank2.com/

http://crank2.co.uk/

The second link is for the UK site.It contains a trailer for the film.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

I liked the first one (generally a fan of Statham, and certainly of Amy Smart), so I'll probably see this. Of course, you can't take a movie like this too seriously.


----------



## rhambling (Dec 19, 2007)

i thought his character died in the last movie.


----------



## ncxcstud (Apr 22, 2007)

I thought so too....

But, I look forward to any...ahem....street displays with Amy Smart like in the first Crank movie


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

No one every Dies in the movies


----------



## cmtar (Nov 16, 2005)

There was a first one of this!!?!?!?!? 

to each his own.......


----------

